# Logan-Rose photo updates



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

I was inspired by another member to dedicate a thread to my girl! I have younger photos of her but I will keep them close to my heart for now!

Lo is 15 weeks old and she got a new harness today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a cute girl.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

She's very sweet! My Golden's name is Logan. He's 20 months old.


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

16 weeks


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a sweety!


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

17 weeks (with her best friend Storm)


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

Tail is really starting to unfurl now like a beautiful flower


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

18 weeks her first dog meet up with a group of mostly labs! She done great!


----------



## FollowOurTails (Aug 9, 2021)

6 momths old


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan-Rose is a pretty girl, great picture of her.


----------

